# Mosfet 60w - Nota de Aplicación 948 de International Rectifier



## gedolaudor (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola amigos,

Luego de buscar en el foro, no encontré resultado acerca de la Nota de Aplicación 948 de International Rectifier donde se publica un amplificador con salida basada en mosfet (hexfet) IRF-530 / IRF-9530, llegando a ofrecer unos 60W sobre 4 ohm.

Está en:
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-948.pdf

Les agradeceré sus comentarios al respecto. Si alguien lo armó, más aún!

Gracias y saludos a todos.
G.-


----------



## crimson (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola Gedolaudor, yo armé el Montarbo que te mando adjunto, es una de las tantas versiones del mismo amplificador. Anduvo espectacular, excelente sonido, claro puro y diáfano, eso sí duró 3 minutos antes de explotar miserablemente. No volví a intentarlo nuevamente, no sé todavía porqué se incendió, pero cuando tenga tiempo lo volveré a intentar porque realmente valió la pena. Saludos C


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 17, 2009)

Tiene buena pinta el amplificador, además, el diseño es original de International Rectifier.

Si lo intentas, seguro no te defrauda.

Saludos.


----------



## gedolaudor (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola,

Gracias por sus amables respuestas.

Crimson: lamento que no haya resultado el amp que armaste, teniendo tan buen sonido. En efecto, el circuito escencialmente es el mismo.

Voy a probarlo a ver qué onda.

Posteo resultados.

Saludos a todos,
G.-


----------



## gedolaudor (Jul 4, 2009)

Estimados amigos,

Tal como les dije en el post anterior, quiero compartir con Uds. el agrado de haber armado este amplificador. Suena increíble. De los que armé es el que más me gusta.

Adjunto el plano con algunas modificaciones que hice al original, producto de recolección de tips de diversos lugares.

Son bienvenidos comentarios, mejoras, etc.

Saludos a todos,
G.-


----------



## gedolaudor (Jul 6, 2009)

Estimados,

Aquí les dejo una foto del amp.

Sigo muy sorprendido por sus prestaciones.

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 7, 2009)

hola
es justo la potencia que ando buscando!
utilizaste la pcb que esta en el pdf?
cuanto consume?


----------



## gedolaudor (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola MasterOfPupets,

El pcb lo hice yo mismo ya que utilicé el esquema modificado que adjunté después, el cual tiene algunas diferencias con el original de la nota de aplicación, producto de recomendaciones y tips que fui colectando en varios lugares. Además, necesitaba hacerlo de esa manera para aprovechar unos disipadores que ya tenía.

Con un transformador de 24+24 x 3A espero poder usar 2 canales (medio justito). Estimo consumo 1,5-1,8A x canal.

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 8, 2009)

si no es mucha molestia podrías subir el pcb para abrirlo con el programa que lo hiciste? 
estuve averiguando y no es costoso armarlo! seria para un combo de guitarra
gracias!


----------



## crimson (Jul 8, 2009)

Bueno, me había quedado con las ganas de hacerlo de nuevo y Gedolaudor me motivó. Terminé el Montarbo y esta vez se comportó como un caballero, funciona muy bien pese a su sencillez. Creo que aquí se puede abrir la discusión ¿porqué un circuito tan simple suena tan bien? Evidentemente, más importante que la disposición circuital son los transistores de salida, en este caso los MOSFET son superiores a los bipolares. Me está dando unos 80W a 8 ohm antes del recorte con un excelente sonido. Vale la pena armarlo. Les dejo la foto y los planos. Saludos C


----------



## gedolaudor (Jul 9, 2009)

Crimson: Lo tuyo es genial. Me alegra muchísimo saber que el Montarbo está funcionando a la perfección. Muy bueno el diseño! Felicitaciones.

En verdad, siendo parientes cercanos uno y otro, insisto en que vale la pena su construcción, por su excelente calidad y nitidez del sonido, su sencillez en el armado y montaje y en atención al bajo costo y facilidad de consecusión de los componentes.

En cuanto al debate propuesto en tu post, estimo que la utilización de los mosfet definen el match.

MasterOfPupets: fijate si querés armar el de Crimson o esperame un poco que subo el que armé yo cuando haga funcionar el tema del pdf por acá...

Saludos para todos,
Gedolaudor.-


----------



## crimson (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola gedolaudor, gracias a la gripe A casi no hay trabajo y pude divertirme en el armado del bichito éste. Antes que vuelva el trabajo fuerte quisiera experimentar un amplificador MOSFET mucho más complejo, con una etapa amplificadora de tensión con espejo de corriente y demás chiches, que vi en una vieja revista yanqui, para comparar uno con otro. Apenas esté lo subo, a ver si suena mejor que éste. Saludos C


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 9, 2009)

gedolaudor: el que propones vos parece mas sencillo de realizar.
nunca arme nada con MOSFET ops:


----------



## gedolaudor (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola Masterofpupets,

Acá te adjunto el pcb que corresponde a la foto. Fijate de adaptarlo a tu gusto. Cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntarme.

Fijate que falta conectar a tierra la parte donde ingresa la señal. Lo puse para ir con cable de masa separado al resto.

Acordate de compararlo contra el esquema que publiqué en segundo término que está modificado con respecto a la nota original.

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 11, 2009)

ok muchísimas gracias!
en cuanto consiga los componentes pongo manos a la obra!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 13, 2009)

hola!
aquí esta la pcb modificada en base a mis necesidades, principalmente, para poder colocar los transistores en un solo disipador común.
la revise varias veces para localizar algún error, no estaría de mas si alguien con mas experiencia la revisara   
gracias!


----------



## zopilote (Jul 13, 2009)

Me uno a los que ya probaron el amplificador, por fin de semana comence el proyecto y hoy lo ensamble y lo puse a prueba, y concuerdo con lo que dijeron al principio, buen amplificador. Yo lo probe con una fuente de +/-32V a 6600uF, no tuvo mucha amplificación (solo 15dB), pero sono lindo y como eran con los IRF640, ahora lo pondre los irfp240 y aumentar la fuente, el bias lo deje en 45mA. Haber quien más se anima. 


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 6, 2010)

hola!

que tal? veo que esta un poco olvidado el tema, pero me parece muy interesante este amplificador y tengo una duda, y estaría mu agradecido si me pa pudieran resolver lo que pasa es que tengo un transformador de 51+51 ac  y ya rectificados me daría +-70v y no se hasta que voltaje soporta este amplificador :s, de antemano se que podría construir uno de mas potencia con esa fuente pero este amp no es para mi es para un primo y no requiere de mucha potencia :S  no mas de 60w 

ya he utilizado el buscador del foro pero no encuentro uno aun que no sea de mucha potencia y que soporte esa tencion :S

un gran saludo


----------



## Tavo (Mar 28, 2010)

me parece excesiva tensión 51 Vca y peor 70Vcc para este amplificador...

Si no es mucho problema (fácil no es) podrías quitarle unas cuantas espiras a ese transformador... No es nada extrano, yo lo hice. Tenía un transformador de 35Vca y le quité varias vueltas y llegué a 20Vca. Con excelentes resultados!

Me interesa mucho este amplificador, es mas, ya no mas estoy diseñando el PCB porque no me gustan estos, ni el de crimson (tiene muchas curvas rectas) ni es de gedolaudor (por la disposición de los transistores)...

Tengo un par IRFP240 e IRFP9240 para usar, tengo también MJE340 y MJE350..

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## zopilote (Mar 28, 2010)

osk_rin dijo:


> hola!
> 
> que tal? veo que esta un poco olvidado el tema, pero me parece muy interesante este amplificador y tengo una duda, y estaría mu agradecido si me pa pudieran resolver lo que pasa es que tengo un transformador de 51+51 ac  y ya rectificados me daría +-70v y no se hasta que voltaje soporta este amplificador :s, de antemano se que podría construir uno de mas potencia con esa fuente pero este amp no es para mi es para un primo y no requiere de mucha potencia :S  no mas de 60w
> 
> ...



Me parece un dejavu, pero en fin  lo que tu nesecitas es sacar los diseños de a. E. Holton ,y solo le colocas un par de mosfet,y ya puedes trabajar hasta con 65V~90V. Si necesitas algo más solo postealo.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 28, 2010)

osk_rin dijo:
			
		

> ...de antemano se que podría construir uno de mas potencia con esa fuente pero este amp no es para mi es para un primo y no requiere de mucha potencia :S no mas de 60w
> 
> ya he utilizado el buscador del foro pero no encuentro uno aun que no sea de mucha potencia y que soporte esa tencion...



Creo que el estaba lejos de pedir 400W...
mmm...

Saludos


----------



## gedolaudor (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola muchachos,

Buscando nuevamente información acerca de este amplificador, me encontré con la sorpresa que el hilo había resucitado.

La impresión que me dejó el que oportunamente armara fue tan agradable, que ahora tenía ganas de encarar el armado de uno para mi uso personal.

La plaqueta que hice la primera vez encajaba en unos disipadores que tenia de mas. Ahora tengo que rediseñarla de cero para utilizalos en otro caso. Aprovecharia a ponerle una proteccion con unos diodos (1n4148 y zener) para protección de la tensión de gate en caso de sobrecarga.

Estoy un poco lento, pero en cuanto me acomode un poco, publicaré el circuito con el agregado de la protección y la plaqueta... todavia me falta...

Tavo10, ojala puedas armarlo con los transistores que tienes a mano, asi podemos escuchar tus impresiones.

Saludos para todos,
Gedolaudor

PD: nunca me cerró el asunto de la cuenta que sacan en la nota de aplicación acerca de la potencia... si alguno le puede echar luz al tema, se agradecerá sobremanera. Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Abr 9, 2010)

Con un par mas de componentes pueden lograr algo de mas calidad.

Miren el SSUB MOSFET de pcpaudio:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificadores/ssub-mosfet/Ssub_mosfet.html

Sigue todas las recomendaciones en audio de calidad:
fuentes de corriente
degeneracion de emisor
cascode en la entrada y en la amplificacion de voltaje
ofrece un PCB pequeño y por demas detallado todo los aspectos del ampli.

Pero para comenzar no es un mal amplificador, si mal no recuerdo vi un par de post en DIYAudio sobre ese ampli.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 9, 2010)

gedolaudor dijo:


> nunca me cerró el asunto de la cuenta que sacan en la nota de aplicación acerca de la potencia... si alguno le puede echar luz al tema, se agradecerá sobremanera.


¿De qué cuenta hablás?


----------



## gedolaudor (Abr 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿De qué cuenta hablás?



Hola Cacho,

Buen día. Fijate el link en el primer post, la nota de aplicación, página 4, punto 2, empiezan a desarrollar unas cuentas que en realidad comienzan con que para dar 60w en 4 ohm se tiene que desarrollar una tensión de 15.5 Vrms en la carga... y siguen hasta redondear que el amp ofrece 60w en 4 ohm y 32 en 8 ohm con una tension de +/- 30V. Se pueden haber quedado un poquitio cortos o es la absoluta verdad matemática???. Me cuesta seguir el desarrollo de las ecuaciones hasta el resultado obtenido... 

Juanma: gracias por tu link, no dudo que ese amp las tiene todas para lucirse. Lo voy a estudiar. Fijate en passdiy.com el citation 12 pasado a mosfet por Nelson Pass y este... son muuuy parecidos. Lo bueno de este modesto amp, es que lo probe y anda... y con tanto circuito que no sabes si se probó o no dando vueltas... me deja más tranquilo. Igualmente, estoy recorriendo este camino del audio diy con bastante calma. Ya voy a llegar a algo más lindo. Gracias de nuevo.

Gracias y saludos,
Gedolaudor


----------



## Cacho (Abr 10, 2010)

Bueno, partamos de que  P=V*I y P=V²/R y también P=I²*R.
También sabemos que la tensión Gate/Source de los MOSFETS ronda los 5V (no tenés por qué creerme eso, buscalo y confirmalo).

Entonces en los MOSFETs vas a tener una caída de aproximadamente 5V, con lo que la salida va a tener más o menos 25V de pico. La tensión RMS (es la que da la potencia RMS) será 25V/raíz2=17,68V y eso (usando P=V²/R) da una potencia de 78W y 39W sobre 4 y 8 Ohm.

Ahora... Cuando hay corriente, es esperable que la tensión de alimentación caiga un poco, digamos que a 28V (menos de un 10%, es razonable), menos la caída en el AV (Q4 en el esquema) y algún chiche más, los gates van a ver más o menos 27V y eso quiere decir que la onda de salida va a andar por los 22Vp (acordate del Vgs de 5V), con lo que la potencia será... Hacé la cuenta 

Saludos


----------



## gedolaudor (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola Cacho,

jaja... si, los 5v que afanan los gates hacen diferencia... me los saltaba en mis cuentas...

Te agradezco una vez más tu colaboración.

Saludos,
Gedolaudor.


----------



## esneiderlg (Oct 15, 2012)

Tengo un transformador 30 o 30 que después de rectificados si lo aguantara el amplificador??


----------



## gedolaudor (Oct 15, 2012)

Deberia andar bien. Yo lo uso con un 28+28 3A. Te recomiendo ver el post del diseño/cálculo de fuentes de fogonazo. Es muy bueno. Saludos.


----------



## esneiderlg (Oct 15, 2012)

ok gracias...........


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 16, 2012)

Tengo una fuente de 29+29 AC,rectificada y filtrada da ,42+42 aprox,,,que mosfet es el masadecuado para esta tension '''??


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 17, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> Con un par mas de componentes pueden lograr algo de mas calidad.
> 
> Miren el SSUB MOSFET de pcpaudio:
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificadores/ssub-mosfet/Ssub_mosfet.html
> ...


Me gustaria armar este ampli ,pero en la pagina de pcaudio pude leer se pude armar con distintos mosfet y de acuerdo a eso la tension de alimentacion ,Tengo un par de mosfet irf9540 yirf540 podria armar este ampli y que tension necesito ,tengo una un trafo de 30+30 AC,saludos


----------

